# [SOLVED] Asus P5V800-MX Motherboard Driver



## porkkrop (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi, I need help finding mb drivers for Asus P5V800-MX. Everytime i go to the Asus site it says "Dear ASUS User
Due to vast number of connections online, the page that you requested cannot be displayed properly. Please re-connect using any of the following URL. Sorry for the inconvenience. " So annoying. Ive tried to look elsewhere but either i gotta pay or sign up somewhere and others i simply dont trust. I have read that i should post an everest report. 

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Quick Report
Computer USER1-F591BDDEE (User1)
Generator User1
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2010-03-13
Time 20:31


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5V800-MX Motherboard Driver*

Asus is the best place to get them, try the different servers, China is the one I've had the most luck with lately.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Asus P5V800-MX Motherboard Driver*

Here are your drivers, when you select Global, they will reccomend you download and install P2P DNA. Do so and then select P2P to download the files.
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?model=P5V800-MX&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## porkkrop (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Asus P5V800-MX Motherboard Driver*

Thanks a whole bunch. Much appreciated. 
I got a case and parts off ebay, seller didnt know if it worked or not so i tested it and does. that was 1st build from used parts. 
Again exellent work providing me with those links.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Glad it worked out


----------

